# How Much Does a Dog Cost?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw a post in another thread, and it piqued my interest. 

So some people say that $200 is too much for a dog, some say $2,000 is too much. Regardless of what you're willing to pay for the dog itself, how much do we spend on our dogs each year? 

First, let's all come up with rough guesstimates. 

At the start of the new year, if we can all remember, we should (try) to keep track of how much each of our dogs costs us. Sound like fun? 
Then we can also compare the guesstimates with how much we really spend. 

For Ozzy's guesstimate:
Food: $156
Collars/leashes: $77
Tags: $31
Toys: $100
Crates: $50
Grooming: $50
Training: $100 
Treats: $50
Misc: $200

Total: $814


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh God, I don't want to know. I dropped a thousand dollars at the vet in the last two weeks.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I started keeping track of exactly where my money is going a couple of years ago. So I have a huge spreadsheet listing everything I buy. 

Here is the dog breakdown for this year to date. I have 3 dogs. 

Food - $2,387
Vet and other health related medicine, etc.: $1,194
Misc (toys, beds, leads, etc.): $1,568
Shows (Obedience, Rally and Conformation): $887 (Does not include gas or food. Does include Hotels)
Training (cost of classes and training DVDs Books): $494

Total is about $6,530, but the year's not over yet.  Only about $2,200 per dog. That's not bad. I do feed EVO, which is very expensive, plus I buy some raw from My Pet Carnivore. 

Also, this does not include my trip to Europe last summer to visit the Laekenois FunDay, and the Dutch Shepherd Championship Club match, both in The Netherlands. 

Now you understand why I only pay $6.67 per month for my cell phone.

And this was a good year for vet bills. That one year, I spent about $7,000 on Doerak when he had cancer.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't want to add it up either. But if your estimates for food, training and treats are anywhere near close to reality I may have to rethink little dogs. Ok, not really.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't want to know......

Since we only got Joey three months ago today, there have been all the initial outlays (food, bed, toys, vet visit, etc.). We try not to skimp on things, but we also look for sales, buy online, etc.

We also took out out pet insurance. It's peace of mind for anything catastrophic. He turns 6 tomorrow.

How can you say no to a face like this (hope the picture came out).


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Depending on the year, but with my one dog it's around $2000, that includes his usual vet visits, food, (I don't have to buy toys as they no longer interest him), chews (antlers, bully sticks). This year I forked over $300 for private training.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> I don't want to add it up either. But if your estimates for food, training and treats are anywhere near close to reality I may have to rethink little dogs. Ok, not really.


Yeah...I don't want to add it up either, for fear my husband will come accross it  I agree though...is that $156 a YEAR for food? I am not sure but I think our food bill is a bit higher...just a little bit!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Not gonna complain about how much Ozzy eats here. LOL A 15 lb. bag that costs a little less than $30 lasts him about two months.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

If I add it up, my husband will want to get rid of the dogs! LOL


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't want to know, but I know the food is expensive, Honest Kitchen. When my older dogs were, well, older and sick, their medical bills were expensive. 

A friend of mine keeps her horse stabled, and she spends at least $1000/ month with fees, vet care, etc. But I spend that on flying, so I guess we're even.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Not gonna complain about how much Ozzy eats here. LOL A 15 lb. bag that costs a little less than $30 lasts him about two months.


Wow...Sherman was having some allergy issues, so I grabbed a 15lb LID bag to get him straightened out....I think it may have lasted 5-7 days 


If I add it up, my husband will want to get rid of the dogs! LOL 

I second that, we have a "don't ask, don't tell" policy here, ha ha. My husband still hasn't asked what Kaos' adequan injections cost. Which is fine, by the time he thinks to ask he will be happy with the improvement we're seeing so it will be less of an issue:wub:

sorry kittilicious, I tried to multi-quote in this message and it didn't work so well. Computers are not my strong suit


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh boy.... i can give a rough estimate... yearly is usually around $4000 on a good year. That includes food, treats, vet visits, extra vet visits because Riley hurt himself doing something stupid, gas to and from vets or food purchases, toys. This year i KNOW we've spent well over the usual $4000 because we bought new crates, toys, bones and upgraded the food to a better one. Unfortunately Riley is showing allergy symptoms again so back to the vet in December.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

In one year and 3 months, I have spent* 3200+ dollars. *These are all the costs I have record of (I keep 90% of receipts) and I added up all the grooming and food receipts into one total below.

The only reason for this excess number is because I had Rocky at *crap Banfield* vet, where I spent over 600$ in unneccessary costs (according to my new vet) and 150 of overcharged costs.

The first half of costs are "during banfield vet" (6 months) and the second half are "during new vet we love" (9 months)

200$ initial purchase of rocky
40$ first bowl, collar, and leash
30$ first bag of dog food
100$ to activate banfield plan
270$ ten months of monthly banfield fees
150$ 3 ghiardia tests
90$ 3 Ghiardia Medications
120$ coxidia medication
60$ upper respiratory infection
16$ neutering pain meds
200$ random 10$ or less fees from banfield for first rounds of shots
120$ 6 months of heartworm
300$ worth of toys/bones/treats
120$ food
100$ of beds he tore up
100$ of groomings

24$ new food bowl/water bowl
25% new collar
25$ new leash
20$ head collar
20$ 30 foot lead line
8$ grooming brush
24$ toothpaste
6$ toothbrush
79$ nail trims (over 6 months)
90$ heart worm (9 months)
24$ shampoo/conditioner
40$ materials for new bed
300$ of toys and treats
700$ of boarding (in one year, 25$ a day)
30$ first exam by new vet
90$ hot spot treatment and exam
100$ kennel cough shots over lifetime
80$ kennel
200$ food 
200$ misc shots


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

since you have a pom and not a GSD, it's going to be a lot different for the rest of us....

Besides the obvious food difference: unless you're buying a crate used on craigslist, you won't find a good crate for an adult GSD (or really anything over the age of a few months) for $50. Expect to spend more in the $100 range. Also, why would you need $77 for a leash and collar every year? 

$31 for tags, I'm assuming you have licensing there that you have to pay extra for? Most dog tags are $5 - $10 and last until you move or change a phone number. Mine are guarantee for life, and slider tags that slide onto their collar, so they won't ever fall off. They were $10 each, shipped.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am soooo not going to par-take in this thread... lol... I sooooo do not want to know what I spend on my two boogers!


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Um, this is probably going to scare a lot of people, lol, but here is a rough estimate of what we paid for the first year we had Dax:

Food: $1000
Collars/leashes: $50
Toys/treats/other: $500
Crates: $150
Training: $500
Vet Bills: $3500
Misc: $300

Total: $6000 (and that is not including what we paid to get him from the breeder) *facepalm*


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't add up what I spend in a year cause I don't wanna know anymore,,

I'll trade ya that 800 plus for what I pay)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't want to know.LOL!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll break this down to the cost for Ditto and Daisy and then the cost for Dakota.

Ditto and Daisy:
Food- $36 a month
Heart worm pills- $25 (estimate I'm not sure of the exact cost) a month
Vaccinations- Roughly $150 combined a year.
Toys, treats, other- $20 a month
Ditto's proin- WAS $46 for 3 months, NOW is $76 for 3 months because I moved 
Sooo this coming year... $1326 on those two, not including any illnesses ( ditto gets ear infections)

Dakota:
These will be VERY rough estimates since he requires alot of medications, checkups, and blood work.
Food: $36 every 1.5 months
Heartworm meds: $25 a month
Vaccinations: $120 a year
Treats, other: $10 a month
Dakotas medication: $80 a month
Various checkups: $150 a year
Blood work: $200 a year
sooo... $2038 a year for dakota, Not including any infections that may arise or any emergency vet care.

Total for all 3 dogs: $3364 a year MINIMUM.
This is semi shocking to me, but it sure explains why the credit card is so high.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I don't add up what I spend in a year cause I don't wanna know anymore,,
> 
> I'll trade ya that 800 plus for what I pay)


Ditto!

The way I look at it now:

Food: $$$
Collars/leashes: $
Tags: $
Toys: $$
Crates: $
Grooming (supplies only): $
Training: $$$$
Treats: $$
Misc: $$

Total: $$$$

Joy of the dogs' companionship and interaction, seeing (and learning) what the dogs enjoy doing, doing trials and variety of other events, 
*$ PRICELESS $*.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Kara (my Keeshond) is killing my dog budget this year! She alone is racking them up. Spent almost $2K on her in July to save her after she impaled herself on my fencing. Then had to fix the fencing so that it wouldn't happen again. Now she has a few suspicious lumps that need to be removed and a dental at the same time which will run $700-900, that will be done in December. Yeesh - bad year for dog bills, hoping next year is better!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't even want to begin to tally it up, but a dog with skin conditions like my GSD costs a lot of $$$ every year.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Training runs $200 a month for one dog/not including the extra's or fuel.
Food for 3 dogs is only about $125 including supplements(rawfed)
Vetting at this time is minimal....knock on wood, I quit Onyx's allergy shots in July and we haven't resumed them.
If we do it is about $150 for a couple months worth of serum. 
Kacie also has some lumps~ sebaceous cysts popping up all the sudden. I had one aspirated and cultured in the Spring, so I'm not sure it is worth a vet visit.
Supplies/toys grooming products~ no big deal.
I just bought Karlo a leather collar for $30 and need to get a SchH 3 dumbbell soon.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I really should keep track of this starting at new years. I really don't have a solid number, and that's probably not good. 

Food: $344
Vet/meds: $200
Apartment remodeling stuff: $200
Collars, leashes, bowls, etc.: $75
Crate: $100?
Toys and Treats: $350

Total: $1269


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Yearly estimate?

Geez. So many of the categories are so variable for me, but I'd wager around $1,600/year, estimated, for the future.

This year it's been a lot more. A lot. Samson isn't even two yet so the big capital costs are still hurting my wallet (as opposed to recurring costs) and there were some unexpected vet bills, too.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I know my totals are going to be way different than everyone else's. Bigger dogs mean bigger, more expensive things, and more food! lol



Rerun said:


> Also, why would you need $77 for a leash and collar every year?


$77 was my guess for that stuff because he's got 5 leashes (I'd lose one, then as soon as I bought another one, I'd find it), and those were all about $15 each. Then he has 3 collars - his daily one, his first flyball collar, then I got him a second flyball collar. (Martingale). 

4 Leashes at $15 = $60
Spiked Collar was $20
First flyball collar was $15 (bf bought that one)
And his martingale collar was $18. 

So $77 was an underestimate.... lol


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

$325,000, which is the price of my house.

I bought the house I did partly because it has a lot of land and has an invisible electric fence, so my dog can go outside unleashed and roam around on her own. Also, out where I live a lot of dogs just roam around the street, so lots of dogs stop by to play with her. 

On top of that, I probably spend $2,000 per year on everything for my dog. Those are yearly expenses. I've spent way more than that this past year though. I had to spend $2,000 in one shot to take her to a doggy cardiologist as she had an irregular heartbeat and irregular EKG. Plus the costs to get her fixed. She's been one expensive little puppy so far, but worth every penny.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Ohh gosh I don't even want to know how much I spend on my furbabies, lol.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Haha... this is a scary thing to think about! I know in the past two months I've spent about $2500 on vet bill alone. Plus about $80 a month on food. Tangos meds are about $50 a month for Proin and Rimadyl.... Yikes... no wonder money's so tight!! I'd hate to know what I spend in a year on the three of them!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have spent over $1500 just in gas.... and that is just weekly training. Does not include trips to Kentucky, Alabama, Tennessee, Indiana, and Florida for training/trialing.
I go through up to 200 pounds of food per month, over a grand in vet bills, and if I add in the orders from Jeffers and AllK9 I will literally be sick.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm not even gonna think about it. Suffice with the new dog, 20lbs of food/week. So around $1,800 on food each year... I don't know if I have had a vet visit in the last 10 years that was less than $200... And I'm a knob, every toy I buy, I buy 2 - because of 2 dogs  Grooming is $60 for Oz and $100 for Dolly.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't really want to know, but...

Skylar's first year 
She was $850
Total vet bill for the year was approx $1000 (needles, spay, eating rocks)
Harness,leashes,collars, crate: $100
Food: $560
Toys: $200
Training: $300

So about $3000 for the first year. (july-july)

This (2nd) year, she has already cost me 1000 in a tumor removal, nothing for collars and stuff, about 50 for toys, food is 40/month (well, 80 every second month)

Kayden cost $800, hasn't been neutered yet, only had 1 emergency ($140) food is 40/month, he shares toys with Skylar (i'm really cheap and only buy discounted stuff haha) needles were about $100. so $1080 so far (I've had him since August) I am studying to become a dog trainer, so I've done all of his basic obedience and distraction training myself, I'm not doing agility or rally with him (I don't think, anyway. maybe)

I should keep track for real starting now haha, it'd be interesting to see- I use coupons and only buy stuff on sale (minus food) which means I can spend more to use the best vet I've found.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

They are worth every penny, until you start to add it up.....JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

A lot, they aren't cheap.

I paid $1,500 for mine. $50 month in food. $700 for spay. Who knows how much on random vet visits.

I blew through $4,000 in two weeks when she got sick before we put her down.

I don't know how some people do it, I am doing alright for myself and it put a strain on finances when she got really sick.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I was at Tractor Supply this weekend and ended up spending another $120 on the dogs. Bought some food, dry and canned, one of those agility slip leashes, and 4 new toys. One of which is already in the garbage, but watching Boaz play with it was priceless!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't even want to think about how much I have spent since I got Stella in February. There have been numerous vet bills, (she had a high tick titre that needed to be treated and mange) food, equipment, training, treats, toys...etc...etc.

I would venture to guess that the first year is more expensive than the subsequent years because the equipment purchased should last and the vet visits should level off until they become elderly or get hurt.

Rough guess...and I got my dog pretty much for free, I have spent...$2,000.00 in 2011.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL add me into the don't want to know category. Although I have to say, the food estimates on this thread are making me extremely happy that I feed raw and have a great supplier!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't want to know, lest I run in my room and cower in a corner, suffice it to say thousands, hey, at least my dogs are A LOT cheaper than showing and training horses on the A- circuit!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't want to know either!

Initial purchase price, vet bills, food, treats, toys, training, leads, collars, new dog door, exercise pen, crates, crate pads, beds, slipcover for the couch, new rug...

And now that I am showing 2 dogs, the total has increased. Entry fees, gas, hotel, handling fees. Buying a show dog (or 2) seemed like a good idea at the time, LOL!

Makes no difference though. I love these girls.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

K - I really hope my husband doesn't see this!

Lokeij - husky mix adopted for $120

-vet costs over 8 years - $500 (Super healthy boy, not even an ear infection. One case of intestinal parasite and 1 lump removed from elbow)
-food/year = $1000
-Training over first 2 years (classes) = $2500
-misc (collars, treats, leashes etc) = $300/year

Coija - Leonberger ($2500 Purchase price+ $200 shipping)
-vet care $500 over the last 5 years (a few ear infections, nothing major), but her spay will be another $500 in the spring
-food/year = $1000
-Training first two years = $3000
-misc $300/year

Ironhide - German Shepherd 2 years old ($1800.00 purchase price + $500/trip to pick up)
- vet care $400 - just health certificates to get her across the US border, never been for anything else
-food $1200 year
-Training over the last two years $7000
-Travel for titling, club fees, registration etc - $4500/just over the last year
-misc $1000/last two years for training equipment (tugs, leashes, harness, collars)

Gladiator - German Shepherd 6 months old ($1400 purchase price + $500 to pick him up)
-vet care $100 = rabies shot, health cert and travel cert to get him into Canada
-food $1200/year
-Training over 2 months $350
-misc (crate, leash, collar, tugs, bowls) $500

Duke Nukem - Chihuahua/Pom 7 months ($250 initial purchase price)
-vet care $150 - 2 sets of puppy shots
-food $200/year (he is so tiny!)
-Training $350/over the last 4 months
-misc $500

So I guess if you added it all up - what I have spent in 8 years on my dogs it would be approximately 49,620.00 - I am not sure if that is good or bad...LOL. All I know, is I would not trade my dogs, and the lessons they have taught me, for the world!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't even have the dog yet and I have spent hundreds of dollars.
I have wandered around Petsmart and Petco a few times and spent no less than $75.00 each time. Friday UPS delivered the 48" crate I ordered and Drs Foster and Smith have more than a few of my hard earned dollars. With the price of the dog I am probably looking at 2 or 3 thousand!


----------

